# Post Your Current Playlist



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2014)

This sounded like a fun idea,  just to get a basis of what you all like to listen to. So FAF, whats your current playlist?

Mine right now is as follows...

1.The Germs-What We Do Is Secret
2.Dead Kennedys-MTV Get Off The Air
3.The Germs-Lets Pretend
4.Adolescents-Things Start Moving
5.Dead Kennedys-Saturday Night Holocaust
6.Adolescents-Creatures
7.The Germs-Lexicon Devil
8.Adolescents-I Hate Children
9.Bad Religion-Beyond Electric Dreams
10.The Germs-We Must Bleed
11.Bad Religion-Modern Day Catastrophists
12.Antidote-Punkrocker
13. Dead Kennedys-Holiday In Cambodia
14.Antidote-Out Of Control
15.The Casualties-Chaos Punx
16.Cancer Bats-R.A.T.S
17.The Casualties-For The Punx (live)
18.Cancer Bats-Old Blood
19.Antidote-De Blauwe
20.Cancer Bats-New World Alliance
21.The Casualties-Ugly Bastards(live)
22.Bad Religion-Let Them Eat War


----------



## TobyDingo (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's a little selection of what i've been listening to lately.

Freedom - Anthony Hamilton
Drop the Game - Flume & Chet Faker
The Keeper (Jehst remix) - Bonobo
Leflaur Leflah Eshkoshka - Heltah Skeltah
God's Bathroom Floor - Atmosphere
Meditation - Brothers of the Stone
Restless - UNKLE
Breath Underwater - Placebo
Get Money - Junior Mafia
Turn It Up (Tchami remix) - Mercer
Animals (Oliver Heldens remix) - Martin Garrix
Wah Blow - Taskforce
The Truth - Handsome Boy Modelling School
I Sat By The Ocean - Queens of the Stoneage 
The World Is Yours - Nas
Diggin' For A Livin - DJ Format


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 14, 2014)

AGGRESSIVE MUSIC YES

1. White zombie - Thunder Kiss '65
2. Pantera - Becoming
3. Rob zombie - Demon speeding
4. Coal Chamber - Loco
5. Slayer - Disciple
6. Metallica - Dyers eve
7. Korn - Divine
8. Slipknot - People = shit
9. Six feet under - Feasting on the blood of the insane
10. Soulfly - Bleed
11. Rammstein - Waidmanns heil
12. Fear factory - Full metal contact
13. Death angel - The Ultra-violence
14. Metallica - Battery
15. Pantera - Fucking Hostile
16. Anthrax - Got the Time
17. DRI - Thrashard
18. Kreator - Murder Fantasies
19. Bullet for my valentines - Her Voice Resides
20. Nepalm Death - Nazi Punks Fuck Off
21. Nepalm Death - The Wolf I Feed
22. Cannibal corpse - Make them suffer
23. Limp Bizkit - leech
24. Limp Bizkit - Nobody loves me


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2014)

TobyDingo said:


> Here's a little selection of what i've been listening to lately.
> 
> Freedom - Anthony Hamilton
> Drop the Game - Flume & Chet Faker
> ...


Unkle as in the metal band?


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a little over two and a half days of music on my computer, so I picked a few songs out that I listen to from time to time.

1 ) Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box
2 ) AC/DC- Rising Power
3 ) Alice In Chains _ Rooster
4 ) Days of the New - Touch, Peel and Stand
5 ) Audioslave - Exploder
6 ) The Black Keys - Next Girl
7 ) The  Black Keys - Sinister Kid
8 ) Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For the Wicked
9 ) Bush - Body
10 ) Cake - Love You Madly
11 ) Tsar - You Can't Always Want What You Get
12 ) Chevelle - Hats Off To The Bull
13 ) The D4 - Invader Ace
14 ) Foo Fighters - The Pretender
15 ) Deadmau5 & Wolfgang Gartner - Channel 42
16 ) Furries in a Blender (FIAB) - Summer Jam 08
17 ) Imajin - Shorty (You Keep PLayin' With My Mind) (Spensane Extended Vocal Mix)
18 ) Mayhem - Some Boss Shit
19 ) NegaRen - And Then I Killed A House DJ
20 ) Truxton - Golden Hardness
21 ) Ultra Nate - Found A Cure (Mood II Swing Original Radio Mix)
22 ) V.A. - I'm Alive
23 ) Tiesto Feat. C.C. Sheffirld - Escape Me
24 ) Tiesto - In The Dark [Tiesto 2010 Remix]
25 ) Truxton - Canada Was The Largest Eurodance Market Outside Europe


----------



## TobyDingo (Feb 14, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Unkle as in the metal band?


UNKLE as in the Trip Hop group founded by James Lavelle and Tim Goldsworthy that once included dj shadow and various other dj's and musical artists e.g Thom Yorke of Radiohead.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 14, 2014)

Generating the Sphere - Dying Sun
The Weight of Time - Dying Sun
The Sorrow Within - When Nothing Remains
As All Torn Asunder - When Nothing Remains
Sweet Lilith of my Dreams - Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Angelheart, Ravenheart - Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Countless Skies - Be'Lakor
Sun's Delusion - Be'Lakor
Decrepitude, One Last Laugh Beside Your Agonies - Dark End
Dawn Black Sun Rises - Dark End
Morphine Cloud - Draconian
Earthbound - Draconian
A Eulogy for the Living Lost - November's Doom
When Desperation Fills the Void - November's Doom
Emerald Forest and the Black Bird - Swallow the Sun
Hate, Lead the Way! - Swallow the Sun
April 14th - Swallow the Sun
Weight of the Dead - Swallow the Sun
Black Waters - Secrets of the Sky
Since I fell... - Wine From Tears
Funeral Time - Wine From Tears
...And Plague Flowers the Kaleidoscope - Ne Obliviscaris
The Funeral of All - Nox Aurea
A Vow to Conquer the Ocean - In Mourning
For You to Know - In Mourning
Arrival/The Paranoid - Ihsahn

Feeling really doomy today, and I generally listen to entire albums on my playlist, so I chose some of the better songs off of what was playing


----------



## SkorpioPrince (Feb 20, 2014)

Not exactly a playlist, but its some of the songs I enjoy listening to the most.

Skrillex --_Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites_
Excision -- _Execute_
The Horrors -- _Sheena is a Parasite_
The Horrors -- _Draw Japan_
999 -- _Homicide_
Two Steps from Hell -- _Heart of Courage_
EVE Online OST -- _Nouvelle Rouvenor Hero_
Rancid -- _Out of Control_
Galneryus -- _Everlasting_
Nocturnal Rites -- _Still Alive_
Eminem -- _Lose Yourself_
Eminem -- _Without Me_
Eminem -- _Rap God_
The Beetles -- _Tomorrow Never Knows_
The Beetles -- _Helter Skelter_ (I'VE GOT BLISTERS ON MY FINGERS)
Synops -- _Incursion_
Jimi Hendrix -- _All Along the Watchtower_
Symbol -- _Forever Young_
Gabriela Robin -- _Cyberbird_
Origa -- _Rise
_Origa -- _Inner Universe_
The Seatbelts -- _What Planet is This!?
_The Seatbelts -- _Tank_
Flock of Seagulls -- _I Ran_
Avenged Sevenfold -- _Carry On_
Amon Amarth -- _Pursuit of Vikings_
Battlecross -- _Push Pull Destroy_
Metallica -- _Ride the Lightning_
PSY -- _Gangnam Style_ (just because)
Sabaton -- _Aces in Exile_
Sabaton -- _Wolfpack_
Jay-Z -- _Heart of the City_
Cake -- _Comfort Eagle_
Lynard Skynard -- _Free Bird_ (that guitar solo is awesome)
Pearl Jam -- _Even Flow
_Hiroshima -- _311_
Elena Siegman -- _115_


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2014)

Feeling ridiculously tired and having to go to work soon, so it's my "MOTIVATION!!!" playlist:

1. "Imperium" by Machine Head
2. "Domination" by Pantera
3. "Madhouse" by Anthrax
4. "War Ensemble" by Slayer
5. "Practice What You Preach" by Testament
6. "Holy Wars...The Punishment Due" by Megadeth
7. "Enemy Of God" by Kreator
8. "Mann Gegen Mann" by Rammstein
9. "Take This Life" by In Flames
10. "Shogun" by Trivium
11. "Wake Up" by Damageplan
12. "F***ing Determined" by Mudvayne
13. "Ashes" by Five Finger Death Punch
14: "Downfall" by Exodus
15. "Leprosy" by Death
16. "Suicide Note Part 2" by Pantera
17. "The Illusionist" by Scar Symmetry
18. "The Trooper" by Iron Maiden
19. "The Sentinel" by Judas Priest
20. "This Is The End" by Machine Head
21. "White Death" by Sabaton
22. "Refuse/Resist" by Sepultura
23. "Psychosocial" by Slipknot
24. "Inflikted" by Cavalera Conspiracy
25. "Rapture" by Morbid Angel

and as an aside, I wish I had this guy's vocal range.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ5J3N4FcmA


----------



## Fernin (Feb 20, 2014)

My smallest playlist is 120 something songs, my biggest is around 22k (well, kinda cheating as that's just my library without the audiobooks)...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Heheh, Id imagine it would be to time consuming to post 120 tracks XD Damn, 22k? Thats kind of impressive.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 20, 2014)

A really short playlist from the album Dislocation Blues by Chris Whitley & Jeff Lane:

-Ravenswood
-The Road Leads Down
-Hellhound On My Trail/Kick The Stones
-Stagger Lee
-Twelve Thousand Miles


REALLY sweet


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Heheh,  Ravenswood is one of my fave vineyards.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2014)

Seal - "Waiting for You"
Annie Lennox - "No More 'I Love You's"
Der Konniggratzer Marsch
Thomas Dolby - Europa and the Pirate Twins
Seal - Crazy
Seal - Kiss from a Rose
Slash - Anastasia


----------



## Fernin (Feb 22, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Heheh, Id imagine it would be to time consuming to post 120 tracks XD Damn, 22k? Thats kind of impressive.



I spend alot of time doing things were music is the only entertainment I get, so I go through an awful lot of it. That library is around 10 years in the making. X3 And to condense down to my MOST listened to songs, and the songs I'd par down to for a 25 song playlist... Hmmm....

EDIT: Fuck, picking out just 20 something songs was hard as shit. >.<

Dagoba: The Horn Cape ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7YeXepP3uc )
[yt]D7YeXepP3uc[/yt]

The Prodigy: Breathe ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PAHbqq-o4 ) THE unofficial Malkavian themesong
[yt]6_PAHbqq-o4[/yt]

Falkenbach: Heathen Foray ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Z7y0U3b3k )
[yt]-_Z7y0U3b3k[/yt]

Celldweller: Elara ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XTU66zow_8 ) One of my backroads songs of choice.
[yt]9XTU66zow_8[/yt]

Sweet Dreams are Made of This (All three 'major' versions. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUvVdTlA23w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8tHYSVr5fY )
[yt]qeMFqkcPYcg[/yt]
[yt]QUvVdTlA23w[/yt]
[yt]P8tHYSVr5fY[/yt]

iBenji: Boneless ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut6Z76szBkE ) 
[yt]Ut6Z76szBkE[/yt]

Buckethead: Lurker At Threshhold - And everything else he's ever done... ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBZbIa604y0 )
[yt]rBZbIa604y0[/yt]

Danny Elfman: Insanity ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSuvPuQM7qc ) Yes, THAT Danny Elfman did this. 
[yt]SSuvPuQM7qc[/yt]

The Evolutionaries: Slave ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoMpjkphN0w ) You probably know this song from Dead Rising
[yt]CoMpjkphN0w[/yt]

Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue: Where The Wild Roses Grow ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__obh4w6tD8 ) *shivers*
[yt]__obh4w6tD8[/yt]

Bauhaus: The Dog's a Vapor ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqM09BYFIs4 )
[yt]NqM09BYFIs4[/yt]

Filter: Hey Man Nice Shot ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9mJ82x_l-E ) One of my favorite songs since I was a little kid.
[yt]o9mJ82x_l-E[/yt]

Dio: Strange HiiiIIIIIIIGHWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYSSS!!!! ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un2Yh1z8ZCg )
[yt]Un2Yh1z8ZCg[/yt]

Bush: Mouth ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCO92__Zn-8 )
[yt]JCO92__Zn-8[/yt]

Apartment 26: Dystopia ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMvlw8XRFGw )
[yt]oMvlw8XRFGw[/yt]

Drowning Pool: Sermon ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvsXk4ILeE8 )
[yt]lvsXk4ILeE8[/yt]

Metallica: Wherever I may Roam ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5TnPjOd_To )
[yt]S5TnPjOd_To[/yt]

Lady GaGa: Bad Romance ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I )
[yt]qrO4YZeyl0I[/yt]

Deathstars: Blitzkrieg ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpQ8HekoWWg )
[yt]WpQ8HekoWWg[/yt]

Dimmu Borgir: Puritania ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZYKSDbwQE )
[yt]y3ZYKSDbwQE[/yt]

Dimmu Borgir: Dimmu Borgir ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c7cG91RbIM )
[yt]2c7cG91RbIM[/yt]

Daft Punk: C.L.U. (Paul Oakenfold Remix) ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EDzJD3C9O0 )
[yt]_EDzJD3C9O0[/yt]

Archive: Bullets ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6nbFZtxAL4 ) AKA That song from the Cyberpunk 2077 trailer ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2tJ6P5POks )
[yt]V6nbFZtxAL4[/yt]
[yt]A2tJ6P5POks[/yt]

Jon Licht: Honor For All ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0NFGgl7Cqs ) AKA the credits song from Dishonored
[yt]p0NFGgl7Cqs[/yt]

CKY: Inhuman Creation Station ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQxvInWJvE0 )
[yt]kQxvInWJvE0[/yt]

Eminem: Not Afraid ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s )
[yt]j5-yKhDd64s[/yt]

@Kosdu: Wait! Stagger Lee as in the Nick Cave song? XD


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 22, 2014)

American Pie - Don McLean
Stand by Me - Ben E. King
Monday, Monday - The Mamas & The Papas
Californian Dreamin' - The Mamas & The Papas  
Black Winter Night - DragonForce
Twilight Time - The Platters
Let's Twist Again - Chubby Checker
Hey Ya! - Outkast
She's Not There - The Zombies
Rolling in the Deep - Adele
Before the Next Drop Falls - Freddy Fender
All I Have to do is Dream - The Everly Brothers
Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christe 
Uneasy Hearts Weigh the Most - Dance Gavin Dance 
Dancing in the Streets - Martha & The Vandellas  
Tutti Frutti - Little Richard 
Lucille - Little Richard
I Want It All - Queen
Save Me - Queen
Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
Nobody but Me - The Human Beinz 
Send Me a Postcard - The Stocking Blues
Call Me - Blondie
You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall & Oats
Help! - The Beatles 
Penny Lane - The Beatles
Imagine - John Lennon
Crocodile Rock - Elton John
In The Summertime - Mungo Jerry 
Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedginfield
Telephone - Lady Gaga
Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones
Mr. Jones - The Counting Crows
Crazy - Patsy Cline
Suspicious Minds - Elvis Presley
Hound Dog - Elvis Presley
Moscow - Dschinghis Khan
I Wanna Rock - Twisted Sister
I Love Rock N Roll - Joan Jett
White N Nerdy - Weird Al Yonkovic
Not Afraid - Eminem
Shonen Jidai -  Inoue Yosui 
American Women - Guess Who
Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations
My Girl - The Temptations
Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes
My Way - Frank Sinatra
Physical - Olivia Newton John
Toxic - Britney Spears


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Pike - Hikashu
Mongoloid - Devo
Dentaku - Kraftwerk
Booming and Zooming - Tom Tom Club
Drugs - Talking Heads
Rise - Public Image Ltd
Sore Wa Himitsu Desu - Moudoku
Zyklon B Zombie - Throbbing Gristle
Godstar - Psychic TV
Exit - Sabbath Assembly
Niku - The Stalin
Crash The Pose - Gauze
Ceiling Bender - Nine Shocks Terror
Tip of the Worm - Homostupids
Fastest Dream - Gastunk
My Dad Is Car - Hanatarash
Paint It Black Sabbath - Hightechnology Suicide
Karen Nash - LSD
Invisible One - Tabquria
Devilish Purification - Zuru
Yellow Noise - Ill Daze
Skull and Bones - Kill
Mine - Integrity
The Wizard - Uriah Heep
Riders on the Storm - The Doors
Prayin to Satan - Tomorrow's Gift
Kill Kill Kill - Kyouaku Kyoujindan
Hollows of Devotion - Death In June
People - Boyd Rice


----------



## zacharida (Mar 16, 2014)

One-eyed-doll: nudie bar
One-eyed doll:crush
From First to Last: ride the wings of pestilence
Zach sobiech: clouds
Jeffree Star: love to my cobain
Jefree Star: lollipop luxury
Death note soundtrack: Misas Song
Maximum the hormone:whats up people
Kiroshitsuji: monochrome no kiss
Death note sound track: alumina
Asking alexandria: not the american average
My chemical romance: helena
Nena: 99 red balloons
Kingdom hearts 356/2 days soundtrack:dearly beloved
Utada hikaru: sanctuary
Mark Snow: animal
Valencia: stop searching
One-eyed doll: cinderblock
Radiohead: creep
Falling in reverse:alone
L.A. dispute:nobody not even the rain has such small hands


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2014)

A very large list of Neue deutsche harte bands, cuz, you know Germany didn't abandon Alt rock as badly as we did


----------



## ~Nightshade~ (Mar 18, 2014)

1. Harder Better Faster Stronger - Daft Punk
2. Back in Black - AC/DC
3. Everyone else is an Asshole - Reel Big Fish
4. Levels - Avicii
5. Smooth Criminal - Michel Jackson
6. Some Nights - Fun
7. Timber - Pitbull
8. Any Way You Want It - Rock of Ages
9. The Ballard of Mona Lisa - Panic! At the Disco.
10. Welcome to The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
11. Firework - Katy Perry
12. Killer Queen - Queen
13. Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen
14. Thunderstruck - AC/DC

I have a weird taste in music. :grin:


----------



## Fernin (Mar 18, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> A very large list of Neue deutsche harte bands, cuz, you know Germany didn't abandon Alt rock as badly as we did



"Neue deutsche harte" doesn't really cover alt rock bands. Infact, thinking about it, it doesn't even really cover rock bands at all, most of them fall under various flavors of metal, fitting considering "neue deutsche harte" is typically a blanket term and not an exact subgenre specifier.


----------



## Astus (Apr 19, 2014)

My fave Playlist

 1.	 100 years - five for fighting
 2.	 A Fire on a hill - hands like houses
 3.	 Afterlife - avenged sevenfold
 4.	 Chances - five for fighting
 5.	 Here without you - 3 doors down
 6.	 Won't see you tonight pt 1 - avenged sevenfold
 7.	 I'm already there - westlife
 8.	 If everyone cared - nickelback
 9.	 If today was your last day - nickelback
10. Life is beautiful - vega 4
11. Never too late - three days Grace
12. No parallels - hands like houses
13. One - metallica
14. Sad but true - metallica
15. The riddle - five for fighting
16. Vanilla twilight - owl city
17. Victim - avenged sevenfold
18. Welcome to the black parade - my chemical romance


----------

